# The colors of fall



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Heck with the leaves, I like looking at brookies and bows!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking trout Cream.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Your fly even has fall colors in it!


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Rocky in the fall is beautiful!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wabi said:


> Your fly even has fall colors in it!


#16 Royal Wulff and #16 para Adams with a hi-vis orange post were the ticket. I love that orange para post material, it's amazing how much better you can see it in the water than a white post, especially in turbid moving water.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome!! where were you? pa? wv?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was in WV.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like they doing well. If the crap keeps up here I may very well be back down there. You also need to start fishing other wild streams tho! How about some wild brown streams?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats awesome,I want to catch wild fish someday soon,seems awesome
!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Wild brookies are easier to catch compared to the bows, but browns are really tough to get into which require a lot of patience and stealth from my past experience.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Sweet! Looks like they doing well. If the crap keeps up here I may very well be back down there. You also need to start fishing other wild streams tho! How about some wild brown streams?


I'd like to get into some wild browns, but the streams I know are all brookie/bow streams.

I actually don't notice a huge difference between brookies and rainbows as far as selectiveness goes where I fish, but there is definitely a size difference! The average rainbow I catch down there is probably 1.5x the size of the average brookie.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great shots of the fish! I only dream of catching fish that colorful..


----------

